# robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht



## Annett (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo Pflanzenexperten,

da ein schon relativ großer Baum (Eschenblättriger __ Ahorn) durch irgendwelche Tierchen dermaßen geschädigt wird, dass die Rinde gammelt und wir jetzt schon Herbst darunter haben, suche ich Ersatz. 
Der Baum darf bleiben, bis er komplett hin ist, aber einige Meter daneben würde ich eben gern im Herbst einen neuen Schattenspender pflanzen.

Rahmenbedingungen:
Möglichst tolerant gegen Bodenverdichtung im Wurzelbereich, schnellwüchsig, breitkronig, ungiftig für Tiere.
Standort wäre die Leipziger Tieflandsebene. Im Sommer wird es teils sehr trocken und warm, im Winter durchaus kurzfristig mal -25 °C und kälter, in den letzten Jahren auch mal 20 bis 30 cm Schnee über längere Zeit. Dauermatschwetter zuletzt vor 3, 4 oder 5 Jahren. 

Gibt es dafür überhaupt Kandidaten?
Eschen und Ulmen kann man hier beim Wachsen förmlich zusehen, aber vertragen die Bodenverdichtung von oben?


----------



## Teichfrosch5 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hallo,
__ Ahorn bietet sich hier an, ist dazu auch einheimisch. 
lg


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hallo,

__ Ahorn habe ich ja. Die Frage ist, was den so schädigt? Vertragen Ahorne keine Bodenverdichtung von oben? Die Wurzeln liegen teils an/auf der Bodenoberfläche und bekommen einiges ab. 
Der Gammel fing letztes Jahr an immer mehr zu werden und dieses Jahr scheint es noch schlimmer zu sein.


----------



## Doc (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hi Annett,

was heißt denn "Rinde gammelt" ? ... Wenn`s der Borkenkäfer sein sollte (habe ich leider auch in einer Fichte), hilft nur fällen  ...  abschälen ... Krone verbrennen.

__ Birke, Hängebirke, Lebensbaum, __ Esche ... __ KASTANIE


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hallo Markus,

__ Birke wächst mir zu langsam. Haben zwei, drei Exemplare. Wobei, wenn die endlich richtig Fuss gefasst haben, gehen die ganz gut ab. Aber der Wuchs ist mir zu schmal.
Lebensbaum? Meinst Du Thuja? Die ist giftig und kommt nicht in Frage.
__ Esche war bisher schon ins Auge gefasst, aber wie gut verträgt die Tritte im Wurzelbereich?

__ Kastanie kommt mir keine zweite aufs Grundstück. Mehrfach Dreck pro Jahr und ständig neue Bäumchen nerven kollosal. Noch dazu mag die Blätter keiner fressen, die Weiße Rosskastanie wird von den Motten zerfressen und dementsprechend muss man die Blätter gründlich entfernen. 

Noch eine Idee war als dritten Baum eine __ Süßkirsche zu setzen. Allerdings wächst die vorhandene seit Jahren kaum vorwärts und hat nicht mal halb so viel auszuhalten, wie der __ Ahorn. 

Ich mache morgen mal Fotos von der Gammelrinde.


----------



## Doc (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Wäre interessant 

Wir haben einen Kirschbaum der über 100 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat ... allerdings werden die Äste und der Austrieb immer weniger ... weiß Du vll., ob man eine zweite 1-2 m daneben pflanzen kann? Oder muss man 5-10m Abstand halten?


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hallo Annett,
Eschen werden aktuell gar nicht mehr gepflanzt wegen eines Pilzbefalls, der sich nicht bekämpfen lässt, sehr schön erkennbar an einer rötlichen Verfärbung des Stammes .
__ Birken sind klassische "Wackelkandidaten", die ich bezüglich ihrer Standfestigkeit mit dem Alter in eine Reihe mit Pappeln und Weiden setzen würde (nicht nur die "übliche" Moorbirke).
Damit bleiben nicht mehr sehr viele Arten. Je nach gewünschtem Zuwachs pro Jahr kann man sich für __ Linde, Eiche oder Buche entscheiden. Alle drei Arten haben ihre Stärken und Schwächen. Nadelbäume bzw. Immergrüne haben eine bekanntermaßen ungünstige Wuchsform als Schattenspender (mehr oder weniger pyramidenförmig, alles andere ist durch Beschnitt erreict worden).
Damit bleiben eigentlich nur noch solche Arten wie Sorbus (leidet auch unter Pilzbefall durch die bei uns für ihn zu lange warme Periode), Malus, Kastanien (sind auch sehr langsam wachsend) oder Prunus (nervt mit Schösslingen).
__ Ahorn (Acer) ist daher eine echte Empfehlung, in der man recherchieren sollte. Ulmen alias Rüstern waren ja auch nicht vor all zu langer Zeit Opfer einer "Epidemie". Bleibt als meine zweite Empfehlung nur die __ Hainbuche.


----------



## Annett (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Guten Morgen,

hier erst Mal die Bilder vom vorhandenen Baum:

Der ganze, leicht kahle Alt-Baum (keine Ahnung, wie alt er ist - als wir vor 12, 13 Jahren das erste Mal auf diesem Grundstück waren, stand er schon da und war etwas größer als der gezeigte "Jungbaum")   und im Vergleich ein kleinerer, vitaler Jungbaum ca. 20 m entfernt.  

Und hier die Detailaufnahmen vom Stamm:
     

und Kronenbereich:    
So, wie auf dem letzten Bild fängt es an, wenn es sichtbar wird. Dann ist die Rinde aber schon tot und hat sich vom Stamm gelöst. Darunter hausen nun Kellerasseln und anderes Getier. Deshalb hatte ich anfangs diese im Verdacht und machte die Gammelrinde ab, damit der Baum sich vielleicht noch selbst helfen kann. Denke aber, dass dieser Zug abgefahren ist.

Ich frag die Tage mal in der Baumschule, wie das mit der Eschenerkrankung hier bei uns ist und welcher __ Ahorn in Frage käme. Der vorhandene geht auf jeden Fall nicht noch mal. Der steht im Verdacht in Samen und Blättern einen bestimmten Stoff zu speichern, der bei Weidetieren unter bestimmten Umständen zum Tod führen kann. Wir haben hier andere Umstände, aber wohl ist mir dabei trotzdem nicht. :?


----------



## pema (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hallo Annett,
Walnussbaum
Geht ab wie nichts. 
Und du und die Eichhörnchen freuen sich einen Ast.
Wir haben unseren vor vier Jahren gepflanzt. O.K., er war auch damals schon kein Zwerg...aber transportabel. Ich hätte nie gedacht, das er so schnell wächst (fast zu schnell...aber egal).
petra


----------



## andreas w. (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Alternative wäre ein "__ Essigbaum". Keine Ahnung wie der sich bei dauernassen Füssen verhält, aber so einer hat sich hier aus der Nachbarschaft wild angesiedelt und wächst auch relativ schnell. 
Hat viele realtiv dicht verästelte Blätter und somit ist er auch Schattenspender.
Sieht hübsch aus und wird auch recht groß - somit saugt gut aus dem Boden.

Erkundige Dich mal, wenn Du  willst, die Ableger oder Jungpflanzen kriegen wir hier öfters mal als ungewollter Besatz. Kann ich Dir - bei Bedarf gerne schicken.

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hi Annett,

wie siehts den bei dir in der Gegend aus mit dem Wuchs von __ Linden aus?

MfG Frank


----------



## Tabor12 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

ich kann dir einen __ Tulpenbaum empfehlen - ist wunderschön ähnlich dem __ Ahorn, im Herbst gelb sonst grün, blüht schön, wächst schnell - ein traumhafter Baum ! - am Foto in Herbstfärbung - wir haben ihn jetzt ca. 8 Jahre ...


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hallo Annett ... was hälst Du von ner Robinie ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Limnos (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hi
Ein sehr schnellwüchsiger und auch sehr schöner Baum ist der __ Blauglockenbaum (Paulownia) Aber ich will auch die Nachteile nicht verschweigen: Mit seinen großen, herzförmigen Blättern, die im Herbst fallen, mit den kleinen Ästchen, die er sich dauernd bei Wind selbst abschlägt, mit den Blüten jetzt um diese Zeit und die Samenkapseln, die im Winter runterfallen, kann er einen das ganze Jahr beschäftigen. 
Sehr schnellwüchsig ist auch die Zickzackweide. Wenn sie zu groß werden sollte, fällt man sie, und sie schlägt aus dem Stumpf wieder aus.
Mäßig raschwüchsig sind auch der Walnussbaum und die __ Roteiche.
Ganz Ungeduldige greifen auf Zaubereicheln von Miraculix zurück.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hallo und danke für Eure Beiträge. 

Walnuss und __ Essigbaum sind ganz oder teilweise giftig. 
Auch die genannte Akazie (Falsche Robinie) ist leider giftig. :?
__ Tulpenbaum ist laut Internet komplett giftig und __ Blauglockenbaum soll geringfügig giftig sein. Zu letzterem würde ich mich noch weiter belesen. 

__ Eichen kommen auch eher nicht in Frage, wegen der Gerbstoffe in den Blättern und den Eicheln im Herbst. Ich möchte nichts riskieren und, wenn der Baum mal größer ist, nicht wochenlang schubkarrenweise Blätter und Eicheln harken und entsorgen. Gleiches gilt für die weiße Rosskastanie. Da wäre die rotblühende noch eine mögliche Alternative. 
Der __ Ahorn war ideal, weil das Laub und alles andere was runter fällt, einfach nach und nach verspeist wird oder sehr schnell verrottet.

Ist mit Zickzackweide die Korkenzieherweide gemeint?


----------



## andreas w. (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

... wenn das die ist - die kannste Dir selber ziehen. Einfach einen Ast in ein Glas Wasser (oder ein größerer in eine Tonne mit Wasser), der zieht wurzeln, da kannste was drauf geben. 
Hab ich vor Jahren mal für´n Spaß probiert und seiten waren meine Schwiegerleute mehr oder weniger begeisterte Besitzer einer solchen Weide dream.
Mittlerweile hat sie leeeeider weichen müssen - wirft zu viel Schatten im Nutzgarten ab, war aber ein schöner Busch/Baum - je nachdem wie er geschnitten ist.

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## pema (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hallo Annett,
jetzt bin ich irritiert. In deinem Ursprungsbeitrag schriebst du: 'ungiftig für Tiere'. Das manche Baumarten schon auf Grund ihres Gerbsäuregehaltes nicht besonders lecker schmecken ist klar...aber welches Tier möchtest du denn vor dem Gift des z.B. Walnussbaumes schützen?
Alle Interessenten bei mir stehen auf __ Walnüsse: Die Bienen, wenn sie blühen und später die Eichelhäher, die Elstern, die Eichhörnchen...und wenn noch was übrig bleibt: ich

petra


----------



## Joachim (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hallo Petra,

auch wenn sie das Laub verschähen, so liegts dann ja doch auf der Koppel. Und wer machts wieder weg? 

Ich fin ja eigentlich Franks Vorschlag recht gut, zumal die Buchen bei uns, wenn sie denn mal Fuß gefasst haben echt viel Zuwachs haben. Könnte aber sein, das die dann zu gut schmeckt und bevor sie groß genug ist, auch schon wieder "gekillt" wurde... 

Vielleicht ja doch ein grün lackierter Sonnenschirm?


----------



## Piroska (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hallo Annett!

Ich habe mir hier in Ungarn den "__ Kaiserbaum" gekauft. Paulownia tomentosa (oder so ähnlich). Kommt mit langer Trockenheit gut zurecht. Ab einer gewissen Größe ist er auch hier in Ungarn (häufiger mal bis -25 Grad) winterhart. Als Jungbaum sollte man ihn schützen. Die Krone ist groß und breit. Die Blätter sind sehr groß. Er blüht in blau bevor die Blätter kommen. Und er wächst sehr schnell. Für mich war wegen der Teichnähe  wichtig, dass es ein Pfahlwurzler ist. Ich gebe zu, dass er hier in Ungarn wesentlich preisgünstiger ist im Gegensatz zu Deutschland. 

VG
Annette


----------



## Piroska (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Sorry, habe es erst jetzt gesehen, dass dir der __ Blauglockenbaum schon empfohlen wurde.

Gruss
Annette


----------



## Wuzzel (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Wenn Ihr kein Laub wollt bleibt wohl nur ein Nadelbaum, ne Tanne wächst ja auch ganz Flott, laubt nicht, is nicht giftig usw. Ansonsten wird wohl gerad die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gesucht. 
Ich hab auf und um das Grundstück einige große Bäume stehen und für das bisschen Laub wird man durch viele positive Eigenschaften doch mehr als entschädigt. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Tabor12 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Vor allem der Schatten jetzt bei den Temperaturen  - HERRLICH !


----------



## Michael der 2. (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hi

Ich hab einige __ Tannen. Auch die machen sehr viel Dreck. Wie Laubbäume auch größtenteils im Herbst.

Grüße Michael


----------



## karsten. (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

einen hab ich noch 

schönes WE


----------



## Limnos (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hi

Der __ Blauglockenbaum hat nur unter Spätfrösten zu leiden, da die Blütenknospen schon im Herbst angelegt werden. Dann gibt es eben keine oder weniger Blüten. Der Rest bleibt davon ungeschoren.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hallo,

leider bin ich die letzten Tage nicht dazu gekommen, das Thema weiter zu verfolgen.
Wenn die Baumwahl einfach wäre, wäre ich zur nächsten Baumschule gefahren und hätte rein nach Optik gewählt.

Schützen möchte ich vor weniger bekömmlichen Inhaltsstoffen eine Ziege (die so ziemlich alles versucht platt zu machen, was schmecken könnte  ) und zwei Einhufer, die bekanntlich eine eher empfindliche Verdauung haben. 
Laub und Verpackung der __ Walnüsse sind jedenfalls nichts für meine Tierchen. __ Ahorn und auch manch anderes Laub wird gern gefressen und muss damit nicht von uns entsorgt werden. 
Der vorhandene Ahorn wurde von den beiden Großen von unten auf eine Höhe gestutzt. So dürfte es allem Neuen auch ergehen und was die Großen von oben nicht platt machen, macht die Ziege dann von der Seite/unten kaputt. 
Ungiftig und nicht schmeckend ist wirklich schwierig. 
__ Hainbuche wird nämlich mitunter gern genommen. Nur wenn es sie wochenlang als "Leckerlie" gibt, weil die Hecke zurechtgestutzt werden muss, wird sie nicht mehr gefressen.
Weiden haben sie alle drei zum Fressen gern, usw. usw. 

Wenn die Ziege nicht wäre, käme man um eine extrem stabile und engmaschige Umzäunung herum, aber so... 
Ich hatte nämlich schon überlegt, einfach 3 verschiedene Bäume mit einigem Abstand zu setzen und im Zweifelsfalle einen oder zwei schwache zu Feuerholz zu verarbeiten, falls es zu viel Schatten werden sollte.

Also werde ich dann auch mal Google anwerfen und in den nächsten Wochen eine weitere Baumschule besuchen. Der Besuch letzten Freitag war nicht sonderlich ergiebig. Bis zum Herbst ist ja zum Glück noch reichlich Zeit.

Zur Giftigkeit des Blauglockenbaumes konnte ich nichts finden.


----------



## fermate (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hallo Annett,

auf einer Weide mit „Getrampel“  würde ich nach Möglichkeit einen __ Tiefwurzler nehmen.
Hier gibt es eine ausführliche Übersicht http://www.ley-baumschule.de/uploads/media/Ley_Planungshelfer_I_3_Auflage.pdf

Ansonsten könntest du dir vielleicht mal ansehen, was traditionell in Knicks und/oder als Schutz für Viehweiden gepflanzt wird.

Z. B.  fällt mir die Wildpflaume / Wilde Mirabelle ein. Sie war früher oft in Knicks zu finden.
Manche pieksen und haben damit möglicherweise einen gewissen Selbstschutz.  
Schnitt (Abfressen) verträgt die Wilde Pflaume gut, man kann sie als Großstrauch oder aufgeastet als Baum ziehen.
Hier wächst sie wie Unkraut, ist über 7 m hoch und macht sehr dichten Schatten.

Oder wie wäre es mit einem __ Holunder (kein __ Zwergholunder, der ist giftig). 
So weit ich weiß, gehen Pferde überhaupt nicht daran. Ob Ziegen ihn mögen? Keine Ahnung. 
Unempfindlich ist er jedenfalls, wächst schnell, fast überall und kann ebenfalls als Großstrauch oder als Baum gezogen werden. 
Unser ist in kürzester Zeit ein mehrstämmiger Baum mit schöner Krone geworden und blüht gerade.

 

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## fermate (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Noch'n Link:

*Gehölze auf Pferdeweiden, Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Arten (pdf)*

Grüße
Maren


----------



## Limnos (2. Juli 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hallo Annett.

@ Zur Giftigkeit des Blauglockenbaumes konnte ich nichts finden. 
Da mein __ Blauglockenbaum nahe an einem kleinen Teich steht, kann ich sagen, dass die Blätter, die unweigerlich hineinfallen, keinen Schaden anrichten, ebenso wenig, die Blüten oder die Früchte.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## andreas w. (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Ach, apropos pieksen - die Akazie wächst recht schnell (jedenfalls unsere hier) und hat auch Stacheln - wie ich letztens beim Rückschnitt gespürt hatte. Wäre vielleicht auch noch eine Lösung??? Wächst auf jeden Fall schneller als der schon genannte __ Essigbaum und sieht schön aus.

Viel Glück, Andreas.


----------



## Limnos (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hi

@ __ Essigbaum: Kauf Dir einen und du hast bald einen ganzen Wald. Nicht wegen der Samen sondern wegen der Ausläufer. Also Vorsicht. Außerdem gehört er zu den Sumachgewächsen: einer ziemlich giftigen Familie!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Annett (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hallo und vielen, vielen Dank für die ganzen Beiträge! 

Sehr erstaunt war ich, als ich in der von Maren verlinkten Liste Eschen als giftig gefunden habe. :shock
Sie war einer meiner Favoriten und fällt damit raus.

Essigbäume hatten wir zu DDR-Zeiten und ich kenne das Problem der Ausläufer bei Wurzelverletzungen etc. zur Genüge. Außerdem habe ich sie nicht als besonders große Bäume in Erinnerung. 

__ Blauglockenbaum bleibt im Hinterkopf notiert. Falsche Akazie=Robinie fällt raus, da leider giftig. 

Was auf jeden Fall mit gepflanzt wird, ist eine Pappel. Nur die Art weiß ich noch nicht. Auf jeden Fall nicht diese schlanke Sonderform, die man oft an Feldrändern sieht. 
Das soll schon ein ordentlich großer Baum werden, in der Zeit, die wir noch erleben.  Und da er so lange noch jung ist, wird sich die Sache mit dem Windbruch hoffentlich in Grenzen halten.


----------



## andreas w. (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*



Annett schrieb:


> Essigbäume hatten wir zu DDR-Zeiten und ich kenne das Problem der Ausläufer bei Wurzelverletzungen etc. zur Genüge. Außerdem habe ich sie nicht als besonders große Bäume in Erinnerung.
> .



Also der __ Essigbaum bei uns in der Nachbarschaft ist etwas höher als ein 2-stöckiges Wohnhaus und hat auch einen anständigen Umfang. Find ich schon eine anständige Dimension.

@Limnos: Daß der  Baum giftig ist, wusste ich nicht - gut, ich beiss auch selten rein lol. 

@Anett: was sagen die Thesen zu einer Akazie? Wächst relativ schnell, wird hoch - höher als der Essigbaum. Gifte - weiss ich nichts davon. Der sollte auf allen möglichen Böden wachsen, hier bei uns und bei der Oma in Ungarn wächst er auf Lehmboden, hoch und füllig.

In diesem Sinne, bis dann. Andreas.


----------



## Limnos (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hi

Pappeln werden riesig und ihre Wurzeln verlaufen dicht unter der Oberfläche, also auch evtl. unter dem Teich her. Die Blattmenge ist enorm, Im März, April __ fliegen die Pollen (Allergene) im Juni die Pappelsamen. Die Blätter erzeugen bei Wind ein Geräusch, das an Regen erinnert. Eine kleinere Alternative wäre die Zitterpappel mit ihrem silbrigen Laub, die auch auf trockenen Böden gedeiht.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Limnos (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hi

Beim Stichwort: dauernasse Füße wäre auch noch die __ Sumpfzypresse (Taxodium distichus) empfehlenswert. Sie ist in der Jugend eigentlich recht schnellwüchsig. Es gibt sie als nadelabwerfende und immergrüne Art.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hi Wolfgang,

Sumpfzypressen (und die andere Taxodiaceae) vertragen aber das Kontinentalklima  (heiße trockene Sommer, kalte knackige Winter) nicht so gut. 

MfG Frank


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: robuster, schnellwüchsiger Baum gesucht*

Hallo Frank,
damit wären wir ja wieder am Ausgangspunkt - schnellwüchsig und robust sind ja fast zwei Ausschluß-Kriterien für einen großkronigen Baum !
Ich würde meine Lebenserwartung und meine Geduld in ein vernünftiges Verhältnis setzen, und auf dieser Basis eine Auswahl treffen (wenn meine Geduld klein, aber die Lebenserwartung hoch ist, dann heißt das halt Baumpflege , und Ausschluß kränklicher Sorten wie __ Esche). Neue Arten würde ich nicht vorschlagen, weil es schon viele gute Vorschläge gegeben hat.
Mal nur als Beispiele: __ Hainbuche (oder __ Ahorn) (bis 45 m) wächst schnell, ist aber anfällig (aktuell hat der Schwammspinner meine Hainbuchen-Hecke vernichtet ), __ Linde wächst langsamer, hat aber auch Feinde und mag keine extremen Winter, Buche wächst langsam und ist trotz unseres für diese Art recht warmen Klimas recht robust (Eiche ist ähnlich, aber hat schon ein paar mehr Feinde, zumindest in meiner näheren Umgebung).


----------

